# Firefly comeback?



## drewes202 (Aug 10, 2010)

If anyone here is fan of the show Firefly check out the link below or my website for more links. Thank You!

http://helpnathanbuyfirefly.com/

or check out my blog for more links with Firefly info:
www.coledrewes.com

Thank You! Support Firefly!!!

I know it's a long shot but come on! Any little bit helps!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Believe me, I LOVE Firefly... watch it far too often over and over... but not sure they could really pull off the whole series return - but if they do, well, I guess I'll watch it.


----------



## drewes202 (Aug 10, 2010)

I know! I bought the bluray and I'm hoping to follow what some other fans did and set up a viewing of Firefly at their local theater. It really is a long shot but I think they are enough fans that would watch it and enough new fans that would be interested. If they can't do a series maybe another movie, but an internet ran series would be interesting. I'm currently a big fan of Fringe but would love to see Firefly come back on. Thanks for the reply Mr.PLD!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

One of my favorite series of all time. I am still baffled why and how they cancelled it. I mean what the heck.

Now sure how a return would work after all this time though.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

They could bring Mal back with a daughter (from "Castle") and say it was from a bit of an indescretion with Saffron


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

would love it, but.....I keep thinking about the cast. I loved the original cast.


----------



## drewes202 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah the cast really made that show! It would be interesting to see who they would have fly Serenity in a new show.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Would have thought it best that they take it up where the old series finished.. and essentially never progress in time much, at least not getting too close to the movie time line... that said, it'll be a bit odd because we'll already know the secret.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I am still baffled why and how they canceled it.


My understanding was that the first showing (in the U.S.) was not in sequence, so viewers lost the story thread and character development.

Personally, I think it is one of the greatest SciFi series ever.....beautiful set, pretty people, fantastic humor and realistic view of future cultural blending. (Read SHIPBREAKER for something similar).

Don't know if Browncoat Redemption could really (FIRE) fly or not....

I'll be following the progress

P.S. Don't miss the FIREFLY comics....available at Amazon (not Kindlized). They fill in some blank spots between the series and the movies....especially "The Shepard's Tale"


----------



## drewes202 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Napcat. Could you possibly post a link to the comic? I was personally thinking about picking them up but wasn't sure how good they were.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I love Firefly and Serenity -- but I think the movie was a pretty perfect end to the crew's story and anything else would seem like an anticlimax now.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

This seems like a desperate attempt for money. I am a huge Firefly fan but some things are best left along. Like


Spoiler



The Mummy 3


. I don't acknowledge its existence.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Still flying!    What a wonderful series.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Atunah said:


> One of my favorite series of all time. I am still baffled why and how they cancelled it.


I was there from day one. I can tell you how it all went bad fast. Not only did Fox air the series out of order (the Pilot aired somewhere in the middle of the run), but they continuously preempted the series with other things, like baseball. So one week you'd tune in and "Firefly" would be on, and the next week something else would be on in its time slot. One time Fox announced that to make up for the preemption of an episode they were going to air that week's episode on Sunday afternoon at 1pm. When I tuned in at 1pm on Sunday - it had already been on for half an hour. They started at 12:30. Oops. So even someone like me who was _trying_ to watch the show, I couldn't keep up with Fox's preemptions and time changes. And then they said they were canceling it because of low ratings.

I work in television and I know a few things about networks: when they have decided - for whatever reason - that they don't give a crap about a show, they will do to it exactly what Fox was doing to "Firefly." They write off the losses on their taxes. This is why I was, frankly, shocked when Whedon agreed to do another series for them.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Alain Gomez said:


> This seems like a desperate attempt for money. I am a huge Firefly fan but some things are best left along. Like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I liked the Yeti


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If enough fans exist and are vocal, it could come back - look at how long Star Trek has been running (and coming back).


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

drewes202 said:


> Thanks Napcat. Could you possibly post a link to the comic? I was personally thinking about picking them up but wasn't sure how good they were.


This will get you in the ballpark...

I have three of them:

~The Shepard's Tale
~Better Times
~Those left behind

Great illustrations (using the TV actors) and similar dialog.....SHINY !!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_p_n_binding_browse-b_mrr_0?rh=n%3A283155%2Cn%3A!1000%2Cn%3A4366%2Ck%3AFirefly%2Cp_n_binding_browse-bin%3A400272011&bbn=4366&keywords=Firefly&ie=UTF8&qid=1298989412&rnid=394174011#/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D4366&field-keywords=Firefly&rh=n%3A283155%2Cn%3A!1000%2Cn%3A4366%2Ck%3AFirefly


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for everyone explaining what got the series cancelled. I think I read the occasional "Fox Burn in Hell" out on the web, I guess now I know why  .

That still doesn't explain why they wanted it to fail. It had everything, it was like cowboys in space, sci fi, humor, great acting, everything. If people would have  had a chance to get to know it, I think they would have liked it. 

Or maybe that is just my weird taste, I seem to routinely latch on to new shows each season that promptly get cancelled. And those that run and run, I never watch. 

If they touch my Fringe, I might have to burn a FOX logo out back.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Shiny!!

Even a movie would be great. I don't see them creating a series with the same original appeal/creativity.

I loved that show -- cast/acting, plots, visuals.  I really enjoy watching Nathan Fillion in Castle, but sometimes I'm thinking to myself "Just where is his brown coat"  (And also love the Firefly references he sneaks into that show!)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Thanks for everyone explaining what got the series cancelled. I think I read the occasional "Fox Burn in Hell" out on the web, I guess now I know why .
> 
> That still doesn't explain why they wanted it to fail. It had everything, it was like cowboys in space, sci fi, humor, great acting, everything. If people would have had a chance to get to know it, I think they would have liked it.
> 
> ...


You're right, it doesn't explain _why._ Reasons for why Fox would throw in the towel could be as silly as that the person who ordered the show wasn't around anymore and the new people just didn't like it; maybe they had other projects they decided would be more worth their time and effort. There are always enough production companies beating down networks' doors hoping to sell shows that they are never in want of potential new projects that might be cheaper and easier to sell. But considering how Fox aired the series I have no doubt in my mind that Fox had no interest in the show succeeding. A recent project I worked on aired at 11pm on Sunday. (This was season 3; previous seasons aired mid-week in the 8pm time slot.) There is no way said network (basic cable) actually expected the ratings to improve or even hold steady by moving our series to 11pm on Sunday from 8pm mid-week. We all knew that nobody would be watching; it's an absurd time slot. And sure enough ratings plummeted and the network declared they were too low.


Spoiler



No shit they're too low!


 The truth is that they decided to bury it and then cancelled it because nobody was watching. This is exactly what Fox did to "Firefly."


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the Yeti


What


Spoiler



yeti


?


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Firefly?!? What?? Where?!?! (* looks frantically around the room *) They're bringing it back?!? I LOVE THAT SHOW!!

(* regains former composure and resemblance of sanity. *)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

jhanel said:


> Firefly?!? What?? Where?!?! (* looks frantically around the room *) They're bringing it back?!? I LOVE THAT SHOW!!
> 
> (* regains former composure and resemblance of sanity. *)


Please contain yourself! It's not coming back.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

I recently read an interview with Nathan Fillion who said he wouldn't say no to a Firefly revival...but I don't think it's gonna happen either. 

As to why Fox strangled Firefly in its crib, I don't know. I always wondered of they thought maybe Whedon was getting a little too big for his britches after the success of Buffy and Angel and that he needed to be taken down a peg. Weirder things have happened in Hollywood...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

JD Rhoades said:


> I recently read an interview with Nathan Fillion who said he wouldn't say no to a Firefly revival...but I don't think it's gonna happen either.
> 
> As to why Fox strangled Firefly in its crib, I don't know. I always wondered of they thought maybe Whedon was getting a little too big for his britches after the success of Buffy and Angel and that he needed to be taken down a peg. Weirder things have happened in Hollywood...


And yet Whedon came back to work for them again with "Dollhouse." I was actually quite surprised that he did considering what happened with "Firefly." Fox didn't do much better by Whedon with "Dollhouse" either. They put it on Friday night (not a good time slot) and they interfered with him for the first half of season 1. By the time they let Whedon do his thing it was too late; the tone for the show was set and the ratings weren't great. They did give him a season 2, but they cut the budget significantly. If Whedon ever works with Fox again - he's a fool.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

DYB said:


> And yet Whedon came back to work for them again with "Dollhouse." I was actually quite surprised that he did considering what happened with "Firefly." Fox didn't do much better by Whedon with "Dollhouse" either. They put it on Friday night (not a good time slot) and they interfered with him for the first half of season 1. By the time they let Whedon do his thing it was too late; the tone for the show was set and the ratings weren't great. They did give him a season 2, but they cut the budget significantly. If Whedon ever works with Fox again - he's a fool.


I'm working through "Dollhouse" right now on the streaming Netflix service. It's a bit uneven, but mostly good.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

JD Rhoades said:


> I'm working through "Dollhouse" right now on the streaming Netflix service. It's a bit uneven, but mostly good.


One reason it's uneven is that Fox wouldn't let Whedon do what he wanted for the first 8 or so episodes of season 1. The bluray discs (and I assume DVDs as well) have the original, unaired pilot on it. The story would have been told in a radically different way if his original pilot had been allowed to stand. And then they cut the budget for season 2 in about half. Not to mention that season 2 was only _half_ of a season (standard network TV seasons run at 22-24 episodes. "Dollhouse" season 2 was only 13.) Whedon had always said that he had planned the story of "Dollhouse" to develop over 5 seasons. Instead he had to wrap it all up in a matter of just a few hours. In many ways that's where "Serenity" falls flat for me. Clearly that's a story that he would have developed over a number of seasons if "Firefly" had been allowed to live. Instead, to give fans closure, he rushed to wrap it all up in a 2 hour movie.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought Dollhouse Season 1 was also 13 episodes? Regardless, Fox didn't air episode #13, which was essential to the overall story-arc. Season 2 doesn't make sense without it. 

Fox loves to change air times and then blame low ratings for cancellation. Same thing happened to Family Guy and Futurama. IIRC, Family Guy had a different air time almost every week towards the end. Futurama was always pre-empted for football or NASCAR. Then they would show King of the Hill and then go straight to the Simpsons. Or sometimes depending on time, just the Simpsons. Of course Futurama is going to have low ratings if its never on. Animation is a different beast than live action, and both of those shows are now back in production.

Fox must have a clause in their contract, or pay REALLY well for these folks who keep getting the shaft to keep coming back.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> They could bring Mal back with a daughter (from "Castle") and say it was from a bit of an indescretion with Saffron


I love this idea! I also love watching Castle and the insider references to Firefly.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

mom133d said:


> I thought Dollhouse Season 1 was also 13 episodes? Regardless, Fox didn't air episode #13, which was essential to the overall story-arc. Season 2 doesn't make sense without it.


I don't remember actually. Was it a mid-season replacement? If so, then 13 episodes is typical. (Remember "Twin Peaks" season 1 was only 8 episodes!)


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> If enough fans exist and are vocal, it could come back - look at how long Star Trek has been running (and coming back).


Yes, but STAR TREK has worn out its welcome. I did not like VOYAGER or ENTERPRISE at all. They ruined the Borg, and started tampering with the canon of the Star Trek universe (That is one of my cardinal rules about science fiction: you DO NOT violate the canon-ever. You hear me, George Lucas?).

Firefly was a gem, and still is. Has to be one of the best written shows ever. Very sad that the show was cut off so abruptly, but it's worth the watch. It would be VERY good to see the show fly again.

BTW, did anybody catch the CASTLE Halloween episode? Fillion donned the outfit of Malcom Reynolds once again. It was good to see!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

J Dean said:


> BTW, did anybody catch the CASTLE Halloween episode? Fillion donned the outfit of Malcom Reynolds once again. It was good to see!


I've never seen "Castle," but that sounds brilliant!


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

mom133d said:


> I thought Dollhouse Season 1 was also 13 episodes? Regardless, Fox didn't air episode #13, which was essential to the overall story-arc. Season 2 doesn't make sense without it.
> 
> Fox loves to change air times and then blame low ratings for cancellation. Same thing happened to Family Guy and Futurama. IIRC, Family Guy had a different air time almost every week towards the end. Futurama was always pre-empted for football or NASCAR. Then they would show King of the Hill and then go straight to the Simpsons. Or sometimes depending on time, just the Simpsons. Of course Futurama is going to have low ratings if its never on. Animation is a different beast than live action, and both of those shows are now back in production.
> 
> Fox must have a clause in their contract, or pay REALLY well for these folks who keep getting the shaft to keep coming back.


Which reminds me of this great Family Guy quote:

Peter: Everybody I've got bad news. We've been cancelled.
Lois: Oh no Peter! How could they do that?
Peter: Well unfortuantely Lois, there's just no more room on the schedule. We just gotta accept the fact that FOX has to make room for terrific shows like Dark Angel, Titus, Undeclared, Action, That 80's Show, Wonder Falls, Fast Lane, Andy Richter Controls The Universe, Skin, Girl's Club, Cracking Up, The Pitts, Firefly, Get Real, Freaky Links, Wanda At Large, Costello, The Lone Gunman, A Minute with Stan Hooper, Normal Ohio, Pasadena, Harsh Realm, Keen Eddy, The Street, American Embassy, Cedric The Entertainer, The Tick, Louie, And Greg The Bunny....
Lois: Is there no hope?
Peter: Well I suppose if ALL those shows go down the tubes we might have a shot.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow!  There are a lot of those I don't even remember, but I loved Dark Angel and Keen Eddie.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Gail Berman, who was the head of Fox at the time of "Firefly," tries to explain why she decided to cancel the show.

http://www.ology.com/screen/gail-berman-why-firefly-had-be-cancelled#comment-18304

Except that Ms. Berman's reasoning doesn't square with reality. She says airing the show out of order didn't harm it.  She also fails to acknowledge all the preempting Fox did (at least on the East Coast - which is, you know, pretty big) for baseball. It's not like she didn't know that the series was only on every other week. And don't even get me started on the fact that they didn't even air all 13 episodes! Ms. Berman has a very selective memory of what happened


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

While I enjoyed _Firefly_ I'm not sure I saw *any* of it on Fox. . . .just on SyFy. . . .and, really, at this point, the characters have moved on to other series or projects. So it's probably best left as is.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

DYB said:



> Gail Berman, who was the head of Fox at the time of "Firefly," tries to explain why she decided to cancel the show.
> 
> http://www.ology.com/screen/gail-berman-why-firefly-had-be-cancelled#comment-18304
> 
> Except that Ms. Berman's reasoning doesn't square with reality. She says airing the show out of order didn't harm it.  She also fails to acknowledge all the preempting Fox did (at least on the East Coast - which is, you know, pretty big) for baseball. It's not like she didn't know that the series was only on every other week. And don't even get me started on the fact that they didn't even air all 13 episodes! Ms. Berman has a very selective memory of what happened


Wow, what a horrible job Berman does of trying to cover her behind for a rash of bad decisions.

"The show wasn't delivering the numbers." No joke, Ms. Berman. But that's no explanation as to why.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

jhanel said:


> Firefly?!? What?? Where?!?! (* looks frantically around the room *) They're bringing it back?!? I LOVE THAT SHOW!!
> 
> (* regains former composure and resemblance of sanity. *)


That was my initial reaction exactly. *sigh*

I like and admired Bab'5, like and enjoyed Star Trek before they started messing with it, some of the more recent Dr Who's are clever and good, and there are SF movies that I really like.

But I LOVE firefly/serenity. Huge difference.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

J Dean said:


> BTW, did anybody catch the CASTLE Halloween episode? Fillion donned the outfit of Malcom Reynolds once again. It was good to see!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm a huge fan - but it isn't really going to happen.  That ship has done sailed.

The only possibility would be a show set in the Firefly universe, but not really featuring Serenity or the crew.  In which case it wouldn't really be Firefly anymore.  The actors are all off doing other things, so getting them back would be a nightmare to start with.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Coincidentally;
Tonight (Sunday) both "Serenity" (TV pilot) and "The Train Job" are on TV....Science channel of all places !


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

One day they'll make a TV show based on that really cool movie Serenity.  

I wonder if Joss will ever make a TV show that gets treated with respect by the network it is made for......


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

tim290280 said:


> One day they'll make a TV show based on that really cool movie Serenity.
> 
> I wonder if Joss will ever make a TV show that gets treated with respect by the network it is made for......


Maybe he's too nice. He lets the networks railroad him. He needs to start playing hardball; it's the only language network executives know.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

DYB said:


> Maybe he's too nice. He lets the networks railroad him. He needs to start playing hardball; it's the only language network executives know.


Or he could dumb his shows down and make the dialogue boring and stilted.

Definitely sounds like he is too nice. I think he probably needed to have more leverage over them as well.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Two by Two ... Hands of Blue:





*At 9:33*





As to why Joss worked with Fox again, a lot of people behind the Firefly debacle were gone -- new regime -- but more importantly it was due to the fact that Eliza Dushku had a deal with Fox to do a show with them, not just as star but with a producer credit. Joss came up with the Dollhouse idea at lunch with Eliza, and that's the show she brought to Fox. No Fox, No Eliza, No Show.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> As to why Joss worked with Fox again, a lot of people behind the Firefly debacle were gone -- new regime -- but more importantly it was due to the fact that Eliza Dushku had a deal with Fox to do a show with them, not just as star but with a producer credit. Joss came up with the Dollhouse idea at lunch with Eliza, and that's the show she brought to Fox. No Fox, No Eliza, No Show.


 I have to say, while Dushku annoyed me to no end on _Buffy_, I've been impressed with her range and skills as an actress on _Dollhouse_. Must have been a real challenge, not to mention a major blast, to essentially have to play a different character for at least part of every episode.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

JD Rhoades said:


> I have to say, while Dushku annoyed me to no end on _Buffy_, I've been impressed with her range and skills as an actress on _Dollhouse_. Must have been a real challenge, not to mention a major blast, to essentially have to play a different character for at least part of every episode.


I think she went to a voice coach who helped her. Beyond that, Faith had sympathetic moments, but was largely a brat. Of course, as The Wish makes clear, Buffy with a few bad breaks could have been Faith.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> I think she went to a voice coach who helped her. Beyond that, Faith had sympathetic moments, but was largely a brat. Of course, as The Wish makes clear, Buffy with a few bad breaks could have been Faith.


To be fair to Dushku, the things that annoyed me the most were written for the character. Not only the brattiness you describe, but also the little vocal mannerisms like "five by five" and referring to Buffy as "B." Funny how my antipathy for the character spilled over onto the actress, until I saw Dollhouse. By now, you'd think I'd know better.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

JD Rhoades said:


> To be fair to Dushku, the things that annoyed me the most were written for the character. Not only the brattiness you describe, but also the little vocal mannerisms like "five by five" and referring to Buffy as "B." Funny how my antipathy for the character spilled over onto the actress, until I saw Dollhouse. By now, you'd think I'd know better.


I think we've all done that to some extent.


----------

